# Vizslas growing up in SF Bay Area



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/08/growing-up-vizsla-in-sf-bay-area.html

Great you tube video. It is wonderful how people can put music and edit video to create a story.

Wonderful work.

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Loved it!

Wow, do they really have 6? It makes me want more!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Brilliant,

Loved every minute of it, I can't stop smiling


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Cute video! 
I wonder how many vizslas do they have? RBD posted a video not long ago "All bachelors are dogs" -same family with 7 or 8 vizslas!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fabulous video RBD - thanks for sharing. Wonderful dogs, wonderful scenery, wonderful photography .. shame I couldn't get the sound to work ;D ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/zk9AXq__t-o

http://youtu.be/Ur8JUZycqvY

here are a couple more of Judit's creations above.

It is the same Judit that did "the bachelors are all dogs."

http://www.youtube.com/user/juditzsemberovszky19

This is her you tube site for more.

She is very talented.

RBD


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it! One of my favorite parts was the tiny pet bird and the dog. The dog seemed to be a little afraid!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My friend at work has completely fallen in love with the vizsla now she's met my crazy little guy, not a day goes by that she doesn't ask about him. I've been telling her that she should think about getting one, but she doesn't think that she can handle the energy and tells me that I should just get another one that she can call her dog away from home. I shared this video with her and if it's possible I think that she's fallen more in love. 

These are such fun dogs, I would love to have a whole houseful, but then I'd have to quit my job and stay home - it would be a full time job just snuggling with all of them!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

fantastic video! we loved watching the whole thing


----------

